# offshorepharmashop



## goldenbrowninla (Dec 7, 2016)

Has anybody heard of offshorepharmashop? Anybody know anything about these guys? They're not a sponsor here but somebody recommended them to me.


----------



## Millslane (Dec 8, 2016)

goldenbrowninla said:


> Has anybody heard of offshorepharmashop? Anybody know anything about these guys? They're not a sponsor here but somebody recommended them to me.


Yes they are legit a little expensive but definitely legit..

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## goldenbrowninla (Dec 8, 2016)

Millslane said:


> Yes they are legit a little expensive but definitely legit..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Thanks bro!


----------



## Millslane (Dec 8, 2016)

goldenbrowninla said:


> Thanks bro!


Np brother..

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 187Infidel (Jan 3, 2017)

Never heard of them


----------

